# HR44-500 loses connection



## TNMUSTANG (Mar 3, 2010)

I had an upgrade done this weekend. They installed a Genie HR44 to my system, I also have a HR23-700 DVR connected to the network. Everything worked fine for 24 hours. Now all of sudden, when we try to watch a program that was 'recorded on the HR23" on the HR44, after 20 minutes, the HR44 looses connection and can no longer see the HR23. If I go to the HR23, it sees the HR44. I reboot the HR44 and it works fine for a little while. I had the installer set up the HR44, to my home-internet connection wirelessly. Before that, my DVR WAS NOT connected to the wireless system. Any clues on whats happening, before I call Direct??? Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It would seem to me that your router is refreshing its DHCP leases too frequently. You can try static IP address, but most of the time the fix is a hard wired solution.


----------



## TNMUSTANG (Mar 3, 2010)

Peds, you mean hard-wired to the Router? I really don't care if the HR44 is connected to the internet anyways. Can I CANEL that connection to the router and solve the problem?? Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Peds, you mean hard-wired to the Router? I really don't care if the HR44 is connected to the internet anyways. Can I CANEL that connection to the router and solve the problem?? Thanks


Yes, hard wired by either using a DECA or by connecting ethernet directly to the 44. I would run a "restore defaults" to get the 44 from your network, be aware that by doing that you be missing out on a lot of features


----------



## TNMUSTANG (Mar 3, 2010)

The unit that the HR44 replaced (it was not a DVR) was wired with a DECA to the HR23 and worked fine for 3 years!! but, then again, it wasn't hooked up to the house network, either. The installer said that the HR44 didn't need it, so he took it back with him! (We have build a sunroom and now we LIVE out there, That's why I had him place the HR44 in that room. Thanks for your response peds!! I appreciate it!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The unit that the HR44 replaced (it was not a DVR) was wired with a DECA to the HR23 and worked fine for 3 years!! but, then again, it wasn't hooked up to the house network, either. The installer said that the HR44 didn't need it, so he took it back with him! (We have build a sunroom and now we LIVE out there, That's why I had him place the HR44 in that room. Thanks for your response peds!! I appreciate it!


you are welcome. Keep us posted


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Yes, hard wired by either using a DECA or by connecting ethernet directly to the 44. I would run a "restore defaults" to get the 44 from your network, be aware that by doing that you be missing out on a lot of features


I have been experiencing a similar problem. I installed my 44 last night, and everything worked fine. This morning, the 44 inexplicably lost all Internet access. Other receivers cannot see the 44, but the 44 can see others on my network, and the box itself shows no Internet connectivity. I'm connected hard-wired via ethernet cable, too.

I've redone setup; reset network defaults; rebooted the router and the receiver--everything I can think of and everything very old school has even recommended. However, nothing has worked. I'm stumped.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

But you are missing the BSF, correct? That can cause issues all around.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

True. I've ordered one. I guess I should wait until I get one of those, THEN see if the problem persists.

BTW, why would it work yesterday but stop working 12 hours later? Just curious.


----------



## jimblum (Apr 14, 2015)

I have the Genie and 3 Genie Minis (HR44/500) and (C51-100) in my install. The tech installed with wireless internet settings enabled and the unit worked for a few hours and then lost connection. I went thru endless reboots of the HR44/500, gaining connection back with each reset and then losing again after 1-2 hours. Many forum postings have covered the unreliable wireless internet connection of the HR44/500, thus I decided I wanted to go 'hard wired' with an ethernet cable instead of using wireless. 

After a lot of research on this forum, I chose to perform a "Reset Everything" from the Settings menu. This completely erases everything from the system memory (including wireless setup which I could not get to go away in any other form of reset). Don't worry about your satellite dish settings they are not erased, but otherwise this action causes a starts up like a new receiver. NOTE: All recordings will be erased from the hard drive when you do this! I didn't have many recordings yet, but if you do, you should be aware you will lose them.

I plugged in an ethernet cable (connected to my Apple Airport Router) to the ethernet port on the HR44/500 upon boot up and then the system recognized the Ethernet connection as the active connection. There was no wireless settings, thus it did not try to engage wireless which is what i wanted. I now have a solid internet connection that has not dropped in the first 24 hours ... big difference from wireless that dropped every hour.

Note, the MAC address of your ethernet connection in the HR44 is not the same as the MAC address of the wireless connection in the HR44. If you are performing any DHCP address reservation within your router setup, make sure you use the correct MAC address for the ethernet. You can find this MAC address on the Settings&Help>Settings>Info&Test menu within the HR44/500. I chose to reserve the IP address for the Genie HR44/500 in my router (eg. 192.168.2.13) so that it never changes and always stays on same IP. I read many forums that suggested this for stability of network services.

So, my recommendation after many hours of troubleshooting is to go hardwired with ethernet and reset your hr44/500 so that it wipes out the wireless settings and ensures the box doesn't try to connect to an UNRELIABLE wireless internet connection that plagues the HR44/500.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk, and thanks for your post! 

However, to just change over to ethernet, it's not necessary to reset all; a simple restart will do it, or even just going into Advanced Settings under Network. 
And today, DHCP reservations are seldom called for, nor is it necessary to set a fixed IP on the DVR. Not a bad thing, just usually unnecessary.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No argument there, but I agree with Jim that I like to set static / reserved IPs on devices that don't leave my network. (and keep a list of IPs / Mac Addresses / device / general info like usernames / passwords).

Makes it much easier to troubleshoot when something doesn't show up 6 months or a year from now.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimblum said:


> After a lot of research on this forum, I chose to perform a "Reset Everything" from the Settings menu. This completely erases everything from the system memory (including wireless setup which I could not get to go away in any other form of reset). Don't worry about your satellite dish settings they are not erased, but otherwise this action causes a starts up like a new receiver. NOTE: All recordings will be erased from the hard drive when you do this! I didn't have many recordings yet, but if you do, you should be aware you will lose them.


Restoring Network Defaults clears any wireless info on the HR44. No need for such drastic measures.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Had the same issue - with my HR44-500. Finally as you did switched over to hard wired and it works most of the time now. Sometimes it still says it is connected to the internet but can't download a VOD so I go into network settings and tell it to redo the setup - a few seconds later it all set. 

DirecTv really needs to do something about the 44 wifi - I've read a lot of similar complaints - works for a few days or a few minutes and then goes away.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CTJon said:


> DirecTv really needs to do something about the 44 wifi - I've read a lot of similar complaints - works for a few days or a few minutes and then goes away.


I hardly doubt there is anything wrong with the WiFi, further I think WiFi should be limited to "basic" stuff. Wifi is just not reliable for full HD streaming.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I hardly doubt there is anything wrong with the WiFi, further I think WiFi should be limited to "basic" stuff. * Wifi is just not reliable for full HD streaming.*


Apparently your experience has been very bad. Before my DECA installation, I had 4 MRV streams (2 in / 2 out) and 2 VOD downloads on my bedroom DVRs on 5Ghz Wifi with no problems and plenty of room for more.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

is not only my experience, but lots of folks as well and not even only DirecTV. Wifi is just,... Wifi. Nothing beats a good 'ol hard wired connection.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

What ever it is used for WiFi should work reliably - even if only slowly. I can download full HD movies easily to a Mac Book or iPad - why can't I do it to an HR44. And it isn't an issue that it is very slow or screws up the recording - it totally disconnects and can't get reconnected without going through some hoops. 

We'd all love to have hard wired for everything but that is neither possible or sometime financially feasable to get an old place wired everywhere. 

There are a bunch of reports on this board about people having reliability issues with disconects happening 1/2 hour or several days, etc. There is some issue with the HR44 built in WiFi.


----------

